# Any market for my 48" Deck?



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Does anyone think there is a market for my 48" deck off my GT5k? As previously stated, I am wanting the new 54" deck. I have checked and the 48" and 54" deck parts don't interchange so I will be purchasing an entire deck not just the weldment. The new deck with tax and shipping is $700. My deck has 14 hours on it.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Can't say for sure, but decks are routinely sold all the time on Ebay. I have seen some larger decks for Honda Lawn tractors (brand new and complete) go for less than 100 bucks and others go for well over that amount. Nothing ventured nothing gained, but its rare that an item does not sell on ebay.....


----------

